# bordell de pa sucat amb oli



## RedRag

Hola,

Tinc la frase (L'Ombre del Vent);

Carax treballava de pianista en un bordell *de pa sucat amb oli*.

Què vol dir *de pa sucat amb oli?*

Esclar, en anglès no té sentit:

Carax worked as a pianist in a brothel of bread soaked in oil.

Gràcies


----------



## Dixie!

Hola RedRag,

Quan d'una cosa en diem que és "de pa sucat amb oli", vol dir que no val res, que és fals, per exemple "un policia de pa sucat amb oli" seria un policia molt inútil... "Un bordell de pa sucat amb oli" seria un bordell de mentida, no del tot un bordell... Ho sento, no em sé explicar gaire bé... Segur que els altres t'ho expliquen millor


----------



## RedRag

Doncs un bordell falsa - podria ser que el bordell és més de striptese que sexo? - o que les dones son lletjes o no fent bona feina? - no en sé gaire, dels bordells. És que intento imaginar com seria un bordell inútil!


----------



## ernest_

Hehe, a veure, "fals" no seria ben bé la paraula. De pa sucat amb oli vol dir fet de qualsevol manera, o sigui, no gaire ben fet o de mala qualitat. També es pot dir "d'estar per casa" o "de nyigui-nyogui". En anglès em sembla que es diu pamby-namby o namby-pamby, mai me'n recordo


----------



## RedRag

Gràcies a ambdos. Crec que l'entenc ara.

És nambi-pambi. Aquí lo pots troba l'historia d'aquest mot

http://www.answers.com/topic/namby-pamby


----------



## louhevly

RedRag said:


> Gràcies a ambdos. Crec que l'entenc ara.
> 
> És nambi-pambi. Aquí lo pots troba l'historia d'aquest mot
> 
> http://www.answers.com/topic/namby-pamby



Per a mi, "namby-pamby" vol dir afectat, melindrós, i no crec que es tracta d'un bordell melindrós. I might translate "Un bordell de pa sucat amb oli" with "a worthless/shabby/trashy whorehouse" or, more colorfully, "a two-bit whorehouse".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I think that the novel you're reading was originally wrtitten in Spainsh. I wonder what adjective was the whorehouse given in the original... Perquè... ara que surt el tema, com seria _de pa sucat amb oli_ en castellà? "De andar por casa"?


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I think that the novel you're reading was originally wrtitten in Spainsh. I wonder what adjective was the whorehouse given in the original... Perquè... ara que surt el tema, com seria _de pa sucat amb oli_ en castellà? "De andar por casa"?



Jo tinc aquesta novel·la en castellà. Si RedRag ens diu el capítol i on l'ha vista la puc buscar i dir-vos com ho va escriure l'autor.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dixie! said:


> Jo tinc aquesta novel·la en castellà. Si RedRag ens diu el capítol i on l'ha vista la puc buscar i dir-vos com ho va escriure l'autor.


 
Estaria genial, Dixie!


----------



## RedRag

capitulo 10,  més o menys 15 linees desprès de la comencement de capitulo (pàg 69 de 23ª edició)


----------



## ernest_

louhevly said:


> Per a mi, "namby-pamby" vol dir afectat, melindrós, i no crec que es tracta d'un bordell melindrós. I might translate "Un bordell de pa sucat amb oli" with "a worthless/shabby/trashy whorehouse" or, more colorfully, "a two-bit whorehouse".



Right enough. Em temo que em vaig precipitar amb això del namby-pamby, és que a vegades em fa mandra agafar el diccionari.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

RedRag said:


> capitulo 10, més o menys 15 linees desprès de la comencement de capitulo (pàg 69 de 23ª edició)


 
I algú té el llibre en anglès? Ara que l'amic RedRag ja ens ha dit on para el "pa sucat amb oli", penso que també seria interessant veure com s'ha qualificat el bordell en la llengua de Shakespeare, no?


----------



## Dixie!

RedRag said:


> capitulo 10,  més o menys 15 linees desprès de la comencement de capitulo (pàg 69 de 23ª edició)



Atenció, l'autor diu:

_Al parecer, Carax trabajaba de pianista en un burdel de poca monta.
_
Traductora, jo li vaig enviar a un amic meu una versió del llibre en anglès. Ja li demanaré que ho busque.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dixie!, que diligent que ets! Un 10 per a tu!

Poca monta ho havia sentit molt per als lladres, no? "Un ladronzuelo de poca monta"... Però trobo que qui va fer la traducció al català va encertar de ple amb el "pa sucat amb oli". A veure com s'ho van fer in English...

Petons d'una traductora que aquesta nit veurà sortir el sol, i no precisament perquè a casa faci una festa...


----------



## chics

És veritat! _De poca monta_ és fantàstic! No és nomès per a lladres, ho sento contínuament per a locals (bars, sobretot) i negocis varis, justament. No és cutre, és justament això... que no val res, de quatre duros, de pa sucat amb oli.
Bon taductor.


----------



## Xerinola

Bones!
Buscant al diccionari multilingüe, he trobat aquest equivalent: *ésser de pa sucat amb oli *to be of little value 
Per Bordell (casa de prostitució) he trobat en anglès "brothel". 

Espero haver-te ajudat.
Salutacions,
X:


----------



## Dixie!

Ei el meu amic està mirant la seua versió del llibre en anglès, a vere què em diu!


----------



## Dixie!

Small-time brothel


----------



## Dixie!

"Seems that Carax worked nights as a pianist in some small-time brothel in Pigalle and wrote during the day in a shabby attic in Saint-Germain."


----------



## ajohan

Un fil molt divertit. M'he rigut molt amb els suggeriments de Lou, especialment 'two-bit whorehouse' perquè 'bit' és una manera bastant pejorativa de dir 'dona' en l'anglès del nort d'Anglaterra - "There goes Dave with his bit", per posar un exemple. Així que m'he imaginat un bordell amb només dues noies treballant-hi.


----------



## louhevly

Dixie! said:


> "Seems that Carax worked nights as a pianist in some small-time brothel in Pigalle and wrote during the day in a shabby attic in Saint-Germain."



"pa sucat amb oli" = "small-time"; una traducció excel.lent. 
Millor que cap dels meus intents.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ja sé que l'original castellà diu "de poca monta", però, tot rentant plats i pensant en la qüestió, m'ha vingut al cap que "de pa sucat amb oli" també es pot traduir al castellà com "de *pacotilla*", no us sembla?

Salutacions


----------



## Antpax

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ja sé que l'original castellà diu "de poca monta", però, tot rentant plats i pensant en la qüestió, m'ha vingut al cap que "de pa sucat amb oli" també es pot traduir al castellà com "de *pacotilla*", no us sembla?
> 
> Salutacions


 
Hola Tradu,

Si, es poderia traduir aixì, i també hi altre expresió que m´agrada molt "de tres al cuarto".

Salut.

Ant


----------



## ernest_

ernest_ said:


> Right enough. Em temo que em vaig precipitar amb això del namby-pamby, és que a vegades em fa mandra agafar el diccionari.



Ara he vist un locutor de radio que utilitza aquesta paraula, diu:
_Let's get rid of these public sector, namby-pamby, ridiculously sponsored jobs, that nobody really needs.
_No és el mateix que de pa sucat amb oli/d'estar per casa namby-pamby, aquí?


----------



## su123

ernest_ said:


> Ara he vist un locutor de radio que utilitza aquesta paraula, diu:
> _Let's get rid of these public sector, namby-pamby, ridiculously sponsored jobs, that nobody really needs._
> No és el mateix que de pa sucat amb oli/d'estar per casa namby-pamby, aquí?


 

Jo diria que sí, que té la mateixa connotació. També aprofito per felicitar-te per l'enllaç, no sé com ho has fet, de gravar aquest trocet...voldria tenir més hores al dia per aprendre a fer-ho, jejeje.


----------



## ajohan

ernest_ said:


> Ara he vist un locutor de radio que utilitza aquesta paraula, diu:
> _Let's get rid of these public sector, namby-pamby, ridiculously sponsored jobs, that nobody really needs._
> No és el mateix que de pa sucat amb oli/d'estar per casa namby-pamby, aquí?


 
Hola a tothom.
Crec que el locutor s'equivoca amb 'namby-pamby'. Estic d'acord amb la definició de Lou. El que volia dir era 'airy-fairy' = 'fanciful', 'unrealistic', 'impractical' i especialment 'neither here nor there'.


----------

